# Comment mettre des vidéos en MPEG-4 sur mon iPod Classic ?



## Chalala75 (25 Mai 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à mettre de videos sur mon ipod Classic 80go, pourtant ce sont des vidéos en MPEG-4 qui viennent de mon portable ... Et j'ai essayé de mettre des vidéos dont le format est GPP3 et ça a marché, je ne comprends pas pourquoi GPP3 marche et pas MPEG-4 alors que c'est le bon format non ?

J'ai lu dans d'autres forums que pour mettre une vidéo en .AVI il fallait télécharger un truc pour convertir en MPEG-4, mais apprement MPEG-4 ne marche pas sur mon ipod...


Si quelqu'un avait la solution ... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mai 2008)

Chalala75 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à mettre de videos sur mon ipod Classic 80go, pourtant ce sont des vidéos en MPEG-4 qui viennent de mon portable ... Et j'ai essayé de mettre des vidéos dont le format est GPP3 et ça a marché, je ne comprends pas pourquoi GPP3 marche et pas MPEG-4 alors que c'est le bon format non ?
> 
> J'ai lu dans d'autres forums que pour mettre une vidéo en .AVI il fallait télécharger un truc pour convertir en MPEG-4, mais apprement MPEG-4 ne marche pas sur mon ipod...
> 
> ...



Salut,

Il faut avant tout que tu te encodes tes vidéos en format iPod (par exemple avec MPEG StreamClip, tu as des règlages iPod directs). Ensuite, tu ajoutes ta vidéo dans iTunes, et tu synchronises le tout avec l'iPod. 
Normalement, ça marche sans problème.


----------



## Chalala75 (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai téléchargé le logiciel mais le probleme c'est que c'est vraiment vraiment long, et qu'en plus ca covertit en MPEG-4 et que justement les vidéos de mon portable qui sont en MPEG-4 ne marchent pas sur iTunes....


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2008)

Le MP4 est en effet le format accepté par la gamme iPod. Néanmoins, il faut bien respecter certains critère spécifique d'encodage. 

Sur le site d'apple tu as les info sur ces spécifications qui sont disponible.


----------



## Chalala75 (26 Mai 2008)

Alors, j'ai téléchargé Streamclip, ca marche pas, j'ai que le son et pas les images, et ca veut toujours pas aller sur iTunes.
J'ai essayé avec une video deja en MP4 qui vient de mon portable, il me dit "Format inconnu" (alors que c'est du MP4 ... ), c'est a ne rien y comprendre ....
J'ai essayé avec vidéora, il refuse de m'ouvrir mon film il me dit "type de fichier incompatible", alors que pourtant il est en .AVI ...


JEN AI MARRRREEE:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2008)

Tes vidéos respectent'elles le standard du MP4?



> Norme vidéo H.264 : jusqu'à 768 Kbps, 320 x 240, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 1.3 avec AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbps, 48 Khz, son stéréo aux formats de fichier .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
> 
> Vidéo MPEG-4 : jusqu'à 2,5 Mbps, 480 x 480, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbps, 48 Khz, son stéréo aux formats de fichier .m4v, .mp4 et .mov



Moi, personnellement je n'ai que rarement eu des soucis de conversion de vidéos. J'utilise la plupart du temps iSquint sur man Mac et tout est lisible sans soucis sur mon iPhone.


----------

